
Why a Software Architect should be “hands on” - sahrizv
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-software-architect-should-hands-carlos-franco-capo?trk=hp-feed-article-title-like
======
dimasf
I completely agree with this article. In fact, I believe everyone who is in
tech department, no matter the seniority (manager, director, even VP
sometimes) should still be able to code. Really depends on the size of the
company, obviously in a big company VP wouldn't be able to code just because
he or she wouldn't have much time to do it with other day to day tasks.

I am Director of Engineering in a small company and I still code a lot. Our
CTO codes as well.

I've seen some engineering managers who not only do not have CS degree but
never coded and were hired just to manage engineers which I will never
understand.

~~~
sahrizv
Agree with you. Ability to code and moreover an ability to contribute to the
_company codebase_ is something that should be present even at senior levels
for a tech focused company.

At the same time, IMHO, somebody in a techno-managerial role with
responsibilities of one or more tech teams may find it hard to devote more
than 20% of their time to coding.

------
sahrizv
Submitter here. I have been witnessing the recent rising expectations of being
able code irrespective of seniority, especially in younger companies. I have
been curious to know HN's take on this.

Perhaps this article can provoke some discussion.

